# Anfänger sucht Hilfe für Hausarbeit



## Lina (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

gerade neu angemeldet und schon um Hilfe betteln 

Ich muss recht kurzfristig eine kleine Hausarbeit für Steuerungstechnik abgeben - gefordert ist, mit CoDeSys in Ablaufsprache Funktionsbausteine zu programmieren. Insgesamt 5 Funktionsbausteine innerhalb einer zusammenhängenden Aufgabenstellung.

Die hier zu beschreiben würde wohl den Rahmen sprengen. 
Daher suche ich jemanden, dem ich die Aufgabenstellung ggf. per Mail schicken kann und der mir bei der Erstellung hilft. Soll natürlich auch nicht für lau sein ;-)

Gibts hier solche Menschen, die da weiterhelfen können? 

Danke vorab,
Lina


----------



## hovonlo (23 Januar 2013)

Das Thema der Erstellung bzw. Erledigung von Hausaufgaben/Hausarbeiten gab es hier im Forum schon oft genug. Hier soll Support geleistet werden für Leute die wirklich ein Problem haben, z.B. in Fehler von Produkten laufen oder auch klaren Lernwillen zeigen. Letztlich geht's darum, gut ausgebildete Leute in der Praxis zu haben - faule Säcke die so tun als ob sie sonstwas könnten und sich mit fremden Federn schmücken sind nicht wirklich erwünscht.


----------



## GLT (23 Januar 2013)

Lina schrieb:


> gerade neu angemeldet und schon um Hilfe betteln


Von wegen - NUR angemeldet zum betteln - so wird ein Schuh daraus.

hovonlo hat das ja klar dargestellt - Hilfestellung ja, Blender u. Faulpelze decken nein.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2013)

@Lina
Was denkst was das Erstellen von 5 FBs kostet?
Hier im Südwesten liegen übliche Stundensätze zwischen 60 - 130€

Dieter


----------



## Elektriker78 (17 Februar 2013)

Und hat die HFH gemerkt dass du deine Arbeit machen lässt. Ich hatte auch keine Ahnung und hab mit Fleiß alles hinbekommen. PS die Hausarbeit der HFH war sicherlich nicht kurzfristig!!


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Februar 2013)

Ich werde nur 50€/h verlangen. Aber ich rechne mit ca. 3-5 Stunden Arbeit mit ordentlicher Dokumentation und Übergabe.
Spesen könnten vieleicht auch anfallen.

Schick mir einfach eine PN, dann erledige ich das. Vorab überweist du dann bitte 250€ auf mein Konto, eventuelle Differenzen werden natürlich zurückerstattet 

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## Alexander-77 (12 Oktober 2014)

*Hilfe Automatisierung*

Hi, könntest Du deine Mail-Adresse zusenden?

Ich benötige dringend Hilfe in Automatisierungstechnik. 

Und da mir die Zeit fehlt alle Studienbriefe bis ins letzte Detail zu bearbeiten, würde es mich extrem freuen jemanden an die Seite zu bekommen der dies leichter wie ich verstehen kann.

Selbstverständlich lasse ich mir die Nachhilfe gerne einiges kosten (ist sogar günstig im Verhältnis zu der Zeit die ich dafür aufbringen müsste, um eine vernünftige Note hinzubekommen)

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2014)

hovonlo schrieb:


> *Das Thema der Erstellung bzw. Erledigung von Hausaufgaben/Hausarbeiten gab es hier im Forum schon oft genug. Hier soll Support geleistet werden für Leute die wirklich ein Problem haben, z.B. in Fehler von Produkten laufen oder auch klaren Lernwillen zeigen. Letztlich geht's darum, gut ausgebildete Leute in der Praxis zu haben - faule Säcke die so tun als ob sie sonstwas könnten und sich mit fremden Federn schmücken sind nicht wirklich erwünscht.*





Alexander-77 schrieb:


> Hi, könntest Du deine Mail-Adresse zusenden?
> 
> Ich benötige dringend Hilfe in Automatisierungstechnik.
> 
> ...



Da du noch nicht einmal Zeit hast den Beitrag #2 zu lesen zitiere ich ihn gerne noch einmal.
Wenn es irgendwo klemmt erstelle ein Thema und geh in Vorleistung. Im übrigen keine Zeit zum
lernen lasse ich als Ausrede nicht gelten, was willst du deinen späteren Arbeitgeber sagen:
'Ich hab jetzt keine Zeit zum Arbeiten, wir müssen uns die Leistung zukaufen.'

Ein Tag hat 24 Stunden und dann kannst du auch noch die Nacht hinzu nehmen, das ist übrigens
das Arbeitstempo in der Automatisierungsbranche, gewöhn dich dran.


----------



## Alexander-77 (12 Oktober 2014)

Hallo an Rostiger Nagel,

ich danke Dir für deine vollkommen richtige Bemerkung. Man merkt, dass Du sehr leistungsorientiert und zielsicher bist.

Nicht jeder von Uns ist im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik tätig und nicht jeder hat es vor sich in diesem recht kompliziertem Gebiet tätig zu werden (ohne es missachten zu wollen, sondern nur aus Respekt)

Ich könnte Dir seitenweise jetzt Gründe nennen warum ich Hilfe suche, jedoch ist an diese Stelle nicht das Thema

Desweiteren verlange ich keine Geschenke sondern eine Möglichkeit die Inhalte einfach besser zu verstehen.

An der HFH-Stuttgart wird auch keine andere Vorgehensweise vorgenommen (man bezahlt einen bestimmten Beitrag und bekommt bestimmte Stunden zur Verfügung. Ist meines Achtens zu wenig)

Exakt das will ich auch, und nur noch mehr vertiefen (ich suche keine die mir meine Arbeit erledigen, sondern welche die gerne Nachhilfe leisten)

Ich denke dies leuchtet auch bei Experten wie Dir ein

Und um Schluss sollten wir alle versuchen uns gegenseitig zu helfen damit nicht jeder einzelner in seinem angehäuftem Wissen erstickt . (man spricht hierzu von Sozialer Kompetenz). Und ja, auch mit Arbeitgeber kann man diskutieren, ob bestimmte Leistung zugekauft werden sollte damit Experten dies erledigen und nicht Halbwissende die nur Management-Tätigkeiten ausüben können (ist am Ende sogar Geld gespart).

Wenn Du ein Experte bist, solltes Du dich hierzu eher gerne anbieten (womöglich ist das die beste berufliche Entscheidung deines Lebens ). Ich habe mit solchen Entscheidungen zu helfen beruflich extrem viel gewonnen und kann es nur empfehlen. Oder, wenn Du jemanden kennst der dies gerne macht bringe Dich ein indem du hilfst, dass wir zueinander finden. Ich wäre hierzu sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank nochmals und beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2014)

Also noch einmal, wenn es klemmt erstelle einen Thread mit einer Frage, an welcher Stelle
es klemmt und kopiere keinesfalls eine Aufgabenzettel. In diesen Forum wird dir geholfen wenn
du Eigeninitiative zeigst. Dein Studium mußt du schon alleine zum Abschluss bringen. 

Wenn jemand schreibt das er 50,--€ pro std. Nimmt ist das ironisch gemeint, hier wird niemand
Kommerzielle Nachhilfe leisten. Wenn du wirklich jemanden suchst, erstelle einen Thread unter
'Suche und biete' oder gib eine Anzeige in einer Zeitung auf.


----------



## Alexander-77 (12 Oktober 2014)

*Hello again,*



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also noch einmal, wenn es klemmt erstelle einen Thread mit einer Frage, an welcher Stelle
> es klemmt und kopiere keinesfalls eine Aufgabenzettel. In diesen Forum wird dir geholfen wenn
> du Eigeninitiative zeigst. Dein Studium mußt du schon alleine zum Abschluss bringen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das sehr wohl verstanden und werde in den kommenden tagen einiges dazu auch erstellen. Ich bin froh, dass es solche Foren gibt an denen man Experten treffen kann.

VG
Alex


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2014)

Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich mich gefragt warum überall spezialisierte Personalvermittler und Assement-Center aus dem Boden schiessen.
Aber wenn man sich mittlerweile umschaut, dann kann man jeden Arbeitgeber verstehen, der solche Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nimmt.
Abschlüsse, Zeugnisse, Thesis oder Diplomarbeiten sagen nahezu nichts mehr aus ... Bleibt ja eigentlich nur noch den Bewerbern von Spezialisten auf den Zahn fühlen zu lassen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (12 Oktober 2014)

Und ich frage mich, wie wir früher erfolgreich studieren konnten, ohne dass wir die Lösungen aus dem Internet herunterladen konnten. 
Lag vermutlich daran, dass es das Internet noch nicht gab. 


bike


----------



## hucki (12 Oktober 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich, wie wir früher erfolgreich studieren konnten, ohne dass wir die Lösungen aus dem Internet herunterladen konnten.


In dem jeder in der Klasse die Aufgaben für die Anderen erledigt hat, die er am Besten von allen konnte.
Sozusagen Intranet 0.1!


----------



## KingHelmer (14 Oktober 2014)

> Bleibt ja eigentlich nur noch den Bewerbern von Spezialisten auf den Zahn fühlen zu lassen.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie`s bei euch ist, aber in der "unternehmerischen mittelschicht" z.B. Zeichner, Bearbeiter, Elektriker, Entwickler usw. wird bei uns durchaus ordentlich auf den Zahn gefühlt.

Wir nehmen bei uns den Begriff "Probezeit" noch ernst und auch keine Blätter vor den Mund. Wenn der "Neue" nichts kann, dann wird ihm das mitgeteilt und er ist schneller weg als er auf 3 zählen kann.
Oft setzen wir projektweise Zeitarbeiter ein. Hier werden auch regelmäßig gute Leute übernommen aus der Zeitarbeit heraus. 

_*Eine Qualifikation ist nur ein Schlüssel - die Türe öffnen muss man aber immer noch selbst.*_ (Kinghelmer - 2014)

Natürlich kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder Betrieb so handelt und es sich überhaupt jeder Betrieb ERLAUBEN kann. Schließlich leben wir immernoch im Fachkräftemangel.

Schönen Feierabend an alle, 
Flo


----------

